# Anyone ordered phonecredit off Pigsback



## Sandals (8 Dec 2009)

Having built up my piggypoints, wish to cash them in for phonecredit in €20 e-vouchers.

Has anyone any experience of these, how long they take to get email back (says three days on website) and as I want to use them as presents to teenagers will I have to print out a cards with the code on them.

Cheers for any reply.


----------



## Papercut (8 Dec 2009)

I actually ordered some on Saturday for this very reason.

It usually takes about three working days (sometimes longer if they have run out). They will email you when they are ready. All you have to do is go into my Rewards & then Collect Rewards (there will be a link in the email).

The only thing is that you don't get anything that you can really print off - you get a serial number & the top up code.

For a gift, what I normally do is just open a Word document & put €20 o2 Speakeasy Top-up, & underneath copy & paste the code from the Pigsback site, enlarge the font, put a space after every four digits, print it off & cut it to size & cellotape it to a christmas card. You could be a bit more creative, but most teenagers aren't that fussy once they get the top-up!


----------



## Papercut (14 Dec 2009)

A quick update on this - I still haven't received the top-up codes after having ordered them on Dec 5th, so I emailed them earlier & got a reply saying: 

'_Unfortunately we are currently out of stock on Call Credit. We have placed an  order for vouchers with our supplier and we are hoping to have these back in  stock soon. Apologies for any disappointment caused._'

Hopefully they will arrive before Christmas....


----------



## Sandals (20 Dec 2009)

oh no just ordered few batches of phonecredit two minutes ago before i read this. Thanks Papercut for ur reply, im hoping cos they took my order they will send the codes asap. I live in hope.


----------



## Papercut (20 Dec 2009)

I still haven't received mine, so I'm assuming that because they haven't adjusted the ordering page to 'out of stock' which they have done in the past, that they are expecting them in shortly, though I wouldn't be holding my breath to get them before Christmas at this stage, though there is still time!

The good thing is that you can actually cancel the order if you don't get them before Christmas & they'll restore your points.


----------



## Papercut (22 Dec 2009)

Good news Sandals - got the email this morning to say my rewards have been processed, so hopefully your's have too.


----------



## Crunchie (3 Mar 2010)

Just noticed that you now need 3000 Piggypoints for €20 phone credit on Pigsback.com. Some jump!!


----------



## Papercut (3 Mar 2010)

Yes it is, isn't it - makes you wonder if it's worth it any more, for top-ups anyway.


----------



## paddyc (3 Mar 2010)

I ordered some in Jan, got it in feb and was only 2100 - thats a big jump to 3000


----------



## Sandals (3 Mar 2010)

huge jump but living in galway, nothing else worth ordering, when I joined them I saw Boots were available.


----------



## Crunchie (3 Mar 2010)

I received this earlier - they seem to have emailed their members trying to justify the mark up.

*Over the last year we have broadened our catalogue notably with about 40 popular CDs at any given time and about 10 popular books too. These new rewards are proving to be very attractive to many members and we are negotiating with other new partners who we expect to bring on in the coming months in the areas of beauty products, gadgets and film.
We hope you will understand that we must buy our rewards at an acceptable discount to be able to issue and administer PiggyPoints as we do.
In this regard, our most sensitive issue has been call credit where we have not been able to sustain acceptable supplier terms. As a result, we have been in and out of stock in the course of negotiations with our suppliers and unfortunately, we have no option but to put the PiggyPoints price on site up from today. A €20 call credit reward now costs 3000 PiggyPoints.
We regret this action but at least by doing this we can sustain call credit as a reward item.
We hope that you understand and will continue to earn and spend PiggyPoints. We are working hard so that you will find attractive alternatives in the new ranges of rewards we have brought to the site and that we will be bringing to it.

Kind Regards 
Curly and the team*


----------



## WaterWater (4 Mar 2010)

Sandals said:


> huge jump but living in galway, nothing else worth ordering, when I joined them I saw Boots were available.


 
They stopped using Boots some time ago. They also stopped using Wagamama. The only restaurants left are Captain Americas and TGI Fridays who are really only burger restaurants here in Dublin.

I am not in to CD's or nail bar type outlets.

So Pigsback really need to broaden their outlets to appeal to a wider audience.


----------



## Sandals (4 Mar 2010)

So Pigsback really need to broaden their outlets to appeal to a wider audience.

Second this, At Christmas I ordered a keyring that held photos as a present but they gave me back my points as out of stock. I, too am not into CD's and for €5 a year had a supply of books available in the local library. 

Pity major stores like Dunnes or tescos etc aren't there.

Tesco clubcard vouchers that you send off for Days Out Vouchers have a huge variety.


----------

